# XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren



## eXitus64 (6. August 2011)

*XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo,
ich hatte mir für meinen HTPC eine XBCM LIVE CD erstellt und wollte diese nun installieren. Allerdings kommt ein Kernelfehler und ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte.

Danach hatte ich die Software über das Notebook auf die Festplatte installiert und es ging alles reibunglos nur dass er XBCM am HTPC leider nicht laden kann (Ladebalken hängt sich auf).

Weiß einer woran es liegen könnte, bzw. gibt es einfacherer Alternativen, da meine LINUX Kenntnisse sehr beschränkt sind und  mir schon die Installation über das Notebook Kopfzerbrechen bereitet hat. *g*


P.S.: Win XP kann ich nicht installieren, da die CD die Treiber für die SATA Festplatte nicht erkennt und es nach dem kopieren der Dateien und dem anschließenden Neustart zu einem Bluescreen kommt (0x0000007B)


----------



## Jimini (6. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Was für einen Fehler bekommst du genau?

MfG Jimini


----------



## riedochs (6. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Welche Hardware?


----------



## eXitus64 (6. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hardware:
AMD Sempron 3000+
Gigabyte K8VM800M
DDR Ram
320GB SATA 2,5" Festplatte
DVD Slimline Brenner


Den Fehler gebe ich nachher durch.


----------



## eXitus64 (6. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Der Fehler lautet wie folgt:

[1.045012] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)


----------



## Jimini (6. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Bitte poste das Ergebnis von "cat /etc/fstab" sowie die Konfigurationsdatei des Bootloaders. Zudem benötige ich eine Angabe, welche Dateisysteme dein Kernel unterstützt. Führe hierzu bitte "grep -A 40 'File systems' /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i ext" aus (ich gehe davon aus, dass du als Dateisystem entweder ext2, ext3 oder ext4 nutzt) und poste das Ergebnis hier.

Hintergrund des Fehlers ist höchstwahrscheinlich entweder ein Konfigurationsfehler des Bootmanagers oder dass du ein Dateisystem mounten möchtest, welches der Kernel nicht unterstützt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## eXitus64 (6. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Wo kann ich  "cat /etc/fstab" sowie die Konfigurationsdatei des Bootloaders einsehen?

Kann es ein Konfiguartionfehler sein, wenn es sich um eine Installations- CD handelt?


Danke schon einmal für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Jimini (6. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hm, so wie ich dich verstanden habe, hast du die Live-CD von Hand erstellt. Hast du die Quelldateien irgendwo bei dir rumliegen? Weißt du, ob XBCM als Bootmanager Grub oder Lilo nutzt?
Es müssten noch mehrere Kernel-Panic-Zeilen nach der kommen, die du gepostet hast. Kannst du die hier mal posten? Du kannst die natürlich auch schnell abfotografieren und das Bild hochladen, das wäre eventuell bequemer.

MfG Jimini


----------



## eXitus64 (6. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich habe mir die .iso direkt runtergeladen unter Downloads | XBMC

Ich glaube etwas mit Grub gelesen zu haben.

Foto lade ich nachher hoch, auch wenn meiner Meinung nach nur das unten gepostete angezeigt wurde. wenn ich auf XCM Live nach dem booten geklickt habe.


----------



## eXitus64 (7. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo,
ich heute versucht die Festplatte selbst einzurichten.
Dabei hatte ich 2GB als Root- Verzeichnis eingestellt, 2GB als SWAP und den Rest als Theater Benutzer Ordner oder so ähnlich^^

Er hatte es auch geladen, jedoch kam nach dem Ladebalken die im Anhang gezeigte Meldung.


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

2G für / ist sehr wenig. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie wenig Software die Distribution mitbringt, aber ich würde mindestens das fünffache einplanen (allein /usr ist auf meinem Router, welcher nichtmal eine grafische Oberfläche hat, 4,7G groß - auf dem Desktoprechner rund 23G). Mit dem "Theater Benutzer Ordner" beziehst du dich wahrscheinlich auf dein Homeverzeichnis, welches in /home/deinbenutzername liegt. Wenn du nicht sicher bist, wie viel du den einzelnen Partitionen geben sollst, verzichte auf eine dedizierte Home-Partition und erstelle nur eine für /.
Bitte poste mal, wie dein Partitionsschema jetzt aussieht, denn wie es scheint, kann /dev/sdb5 (falls ich das korrekt entziffert habe) nicht gefunden werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## eXitus64 (8. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo,
dieser Fehler enstand als ich "Verwende vollständige Festplatte" ausgewählt hatte, da er hier 2 Partitionen erstellt (SWAP und eine für / )

Ich versuche XBCM noch einmal über das Notebook zu installieren, eventuell kann man ja dann manuell auf die Festplatte zugreifen und Änderungen vornehmen, so dass die Festplatte samt Linux am HTPC erkannt wird.


P.S.: Selbst Ubuntu 10.X, Geexbox, etc. funktionieren nicht, da ständig "Kernel panic" Fehler auftreten :/
Windows XP ließ sich trotz einbinden des SATA Treibers auch nicht installieren (Fehler 0x0..07B)
Langsam verzweifel ich, da ich endlich den HTPC in Betrieb nehmen wollte.


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Okay, wenn sich auf dem System gar kein Betriebssystem installieren lässt, sieht das anders aus. Was für Hardware verwendest du?

MfG Jimini


----------



## eXitus64 (8. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hardware:
 AMD Sempron 3000+
Geforce 6200 (256MB)
 Gigabyte K8VM800M
 2x 512MB DDR Ram
 320GB SATA 2,5" Festplatte (per USBVerbunden)
Soundblaster Live! 24Bit
 DVD Slimline Brenner


Die Fehlermeldung *[1.045012] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)*
kam heute erneut bei dem Versuch XBCM per LIVE CD zu installieren. Dabei wird auch nur der genannte Text als Fehlermeldung ausgegeben.

Warum jedoch Win XP (trotz SATA Treiber) Bluescreens erzeugt nach dem kopieren auf die Festplatte ist mir ein Rätsel.

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Fetsplatte? Aber warum konnte ich XBCM mit Direktverbindung installieren?

Leider kann ich auch Heute und wahrscheinlich Morgen keine weitere Software ausprobieren, da der HTPC erstmal gespachtelt wird um endlich voranzukommen.


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ach, die Hardware hattest du ja weiter oben schon gepostet, sorry. Hast du ein BIOS-Update eingespielt? Aus irgendeinem Grund scheint es Probleme hinsichtlich Bootsektor zu geben.

Nachtrag: was meinst du mit "Direktverbindung"? Hast du mal verschiedene  SATA-Ports ausgewählt? Ansonsten würde ich dir auch empfehlen, mal beim  Gigabyte-Support nachzufragen - es scheint ja ein OS-unabhängiges  Problem zu sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## eXitus64 (8. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ein BIOS Update habe ich nicht gemacht. 
Das Mainboard habe ich als Fehlerquelle noch nie in Betracht gezogen, da dieses ja ohne Probleme anläuft.
Der PC lief vor einem 1/2 Jahr schon einmal kurz mit Windows XP + MyHTPC, allerdings mit einer 750GB 3,5" IDE Platte.

Ich glaube nicht das Gigabyte mir weiterhelfen würde, da dieses Board einfach schon zu alt ist.

Mit Direktverbindung meinte ich den Festpattenanschluss via USB und nicht Satakabel + Stromkabel *g*


P.S.: Sata Ports hatte ich auch schon beide ausprobiert, jedoch auch ohne Erfolg :/


----------



## eXitus64 (14. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

ich habe es heute noch einmal mit linux probiert und "damn small linux" läuft auch wunderbar darauf, allerdings kommt ein fehler beim installieren, da er die festplatte nicht erkennt, so dass ich es nur in den ram laden kann.

ist es eigentlich möglich dsl zu erweitern, (z.b. mit xbmc) und wo kann ich meine angeschlossenen usbgeräte (stick und festplatte) sehen?


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Möglich ist es, zumindest für Gentoo wird XBMC in den offiziellen Repositories angeboten. Wenn allerdings auch DSL deine Festplatte nicht findet, stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit dir das dann weiterhilft. Ich würde mich mal an den Gigabyte-Support wenden und dort nachfragen, wieso die Festplatte nicht erkannt / gebootet wird. Ein BIOS-Update kann auch nicht schaden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## eXitus64 (14. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion.
Ein Update auf die aktuellste Version (FD) vom (2005.12.08) habe ich bereits durchgeführt, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe auch meine alte SATA 2,5 Festplatte probiert, jedoch mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung unter Windows, bzw dem nicht laden unter XBCM.

Vll ist es auch möglich XBCM oder Windows auf einen USB Stick zu installieren?


----------



## eXitus64 (16. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Der Support von Gigabyte hat geantwortet:
.....
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an GIGABYTE-Produkten.
Ein derartiges Problem ist bei uns nicht bekannt.
Ihre Beschreibung läßt  auch eher auf ein Softwareproblem schließen.
Bitte wenden Sie Sich daher an den Hersteller Ihrer Software.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

GIGABYTE-Team



Hat also nicht wirklich witergeholfen.


----------



## riedochs (17. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Naja, wenn deine Festplatte nicht erkannt wird hast du wohl eher ein Hardware Problem.


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Jau, das Problem tritt ja bei mehreren Betriebssystemen auf. An der Software kann es also eigentlich nicht liegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## eXitus64 (17. August 2011)

*AW: XBCM Live lässt sich nicht installieren*

Guten Morgen,
meine Festplatte wird ja erkannt und das BS wird auch installiert, jedoch schafft er nicht den ersten Startvorgang nach dem Booten.
ich hatte auch schon eine 2. Festplatte (160GB SATA 2,5") testweise angeschlossen mit den selben Fehlern unter Windows und Linux.


----------

